# I want to encourage anyone new to the site



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

To please take some time & try to read a few of the topics & debates & questions & answers from the past year.

On the top right hand side of each forum, you will see this - Go to page 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 Next - there you will find alot of Topics with Information & ideas about what FreeLance Hunters think & Feel.

Don't believe all the stories & rhetoric & out & out Lies about us, that you may have heard.

I think we have tried hard to think of Win -Win solutions to alot of the problems. Hopefully you may see another side to all the Legislative Issues ???

Thanks !

Fetch

PS ....If you can, please spread the word about this site to all your friends - relatives & anyone that hunts, or is involved in these issues. I'm hoping the internet can be a major force (Now & in the Future) on keeping all informed & aware of what is happening in our State.

This may be the only interactive forum of it's kind in ND for Hunting & Outdoors - where ideas & comments are not influenced by Profits, or Government, or organized Political groups, or Special Interests other than Hunters that Love ND.

ND & the Future of it's Hunting, May depends on what will happen in the next several weeks. Now is not the time to be shy or apathetic - We need you.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

& if you agree with us Go Here -

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/issues.html

Sign up today


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

BUMP
Just bringing this back to the top


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Bump again - please read


----------



## northwind (Feb 8, 2003)

I did spend some time reading these past messages and have come up with the following conclusions.....

This is not a web-site that gives ideas held by a majority of any kind.

Of the 637 members on this site 17 or 2.7% have posted more than 100 posts. Only 13.5% have made more than 10 posts and 80% have made 5 posts or less.

It would appear that this website gives the viewpoint of a radical few rather than any type of majority.

The general consensus seems to be, express their ideas and then leave the impression that if they don't get their way they will take their ball and go home, or move to another state or hunt in another country. This suggests to us that the group is quite young and inexperienced in how to deal with life in general.

Our group of 8 have been hunting in your great state for the last 4 years.
We have found ourselves welcomed, found permission to hunt, and have been offered fantastic hospitality by the people we have met. We have paid up to $50.00 per person per day for access to hunt pheasants in the Southwest portion of the state but have never been required to pay for waterfowl hunting. We have been asked to pay for upland hunting in the southcentral portion of the state but have always been able to find access without paying due to the kindness of the landowners in your state.

It would seem the reason that so many people come to your state is due to the wonderful people that welcome us. It would also seem if the residents of the state spent as much time looking for opportunity as they do complaining about the lack of it they would see things differently.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just to answer your post Northwind.I don't consider myself young and inexperienced at age 54.I have hunted here in ND for 40 years.I have seen drastic changes here in those 40 years.If things continue in the direction they they are going I guarantee you will also think differently.I would guess you come here to hunt because of the things you stated above.Yes we have what most feel is the best open waterfowl hunting in the country and we want to keep it that way.Non-res. licenses have increased by over 5,000 per year the past 4-5 years.If it continues you might as well stay at home or bring a deeper wallet.The only other option is to hunt public areas just like every other state.Why wouldn't you want to help us keep what we have,so you can continue to enjoy your stay here???Glad you had a good time.

As for the post statement...this is a new site that has only been here for 10 months.More and more people are finding it.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

What a morning! First I find out that I am in the elite group that has made more than 100 posts on on this forum. Then, I find out that I am one of those who Northwind labels as the "radical few". And finally, I learn that Northwind from Vermont has the answer to all our problems:



northwind said:


> It would seem the reason that so many people come to your state is due to the wonderful people that welcome us. It would also seem if the residents of the state spent as much time looking for opportunity as they do complaining about the lack of it they would see things differently.


Only bad part is that I'm "quite young and inexperienced in how to deal with life in general." Guess I need to live in Vermont for a few years to gain the experience and insight that Northwind has been blessed with.

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

"It would also seem if the residents of the state spent as much time looking for opportunity as they do complaining about the lack of it they would see things differently."

We do look for opportunties,but the bottom line is its gettin harder and harder to compete with arrogant fee hunters like yourself.Alot of the land that I used to call opportuntiy costs way too much to take my kids hunting anymore.But you know all of that, you've had 4 vacations here. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

northwind, this quote from the Vermont Dept. of Fish and Wildlife web page:
"The mission of Vermont Department of Fish and Wildlife is the conservation of fish, wildlife, and plants and their habitats*
for the people of Vermont*". Not hard for you to understand that we North Dakotans feel the same way about our North Dakota resource. We do not want that mediocre hunting here, that other states have decended to. If you are at all aware of our situation, you know we intend to preserve quality in our outdoor experiance. Radical? I don't think so.


----------



## northwind (Feb 8, 2003)

Ken W.-- Congratulations on a long hunting career, I hope it continues.

I also have some experience in the hunting field. I'm 62 and have been hunting for 53 years thanks to my Dad. I have been very fortunate and was rewarded for a lot of hard work with my real estate company and commercial investments so that for the last 20 years I have been fortunate to hunt in 30+ states and several countries on 4 continents.

I have seen many changes and the changes will continue. The world is becoming a smaller place and the opportunities are endless for all of us. The days of people thinking they can remain in isolation are over. You will be dragged into the modern era kicking and screaming, but you will be dragged in none-the-less.

If our conversations with the resident population that control the hunting access (ie landowners) last year hold true I'm afraid you and the other people that think like you will find they are winning a few battles here and there. What you don't understand is that while this is happening you are losing the war and don't even seem to understand why. No one will be able to legislate access and when the access is gone there is no way that public land will ever make up for it.

We'll be back for years to come. The relationships we have developed in 4 short years have expanded because of the generosity of the people we've met, not by the depth of our pocketbooks. We keep a very low profile and two of our little group are quite recognizable and they relish the time in North Dakota because they can be there incognito and have a wonderful time being themselves.

Good luck to you and if you see 2 vehicles with Vermont plates next year remember to say hello.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Northwind....you don't really understand our problem here. Certainly it doesn't seem like one to you... but as soon as you plopped down your $50. for hunting, you were part of the problem. You see, we are trying to save hunting here fro the common man as well as the people like yourself that enjoy coming here. Obviously you are a man who is fairly well off financially as you stated in your post. I am happy for you. Do you have kids?? Maybe you don't care what happens to our hunting heritage. We, as a group, do. You see, if we price the common man out of hunting as they have done in a lot of states, there will be no one left to fight the batles and the anti hunters will get their way. We, hunters of all kinds, must stick together and preserve the sport for the general public. If we don't, there will be no one left to fight the battles to preserve our hunting heritage!! we welcome you to our great state, just don't use a guide or a pay to hunt operation.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

North wind I may be one of these radicals but I have hunted here for at least 70 years as I remember getting my first 22 rifle at the age of ten, I am also a landowner and why is that the majority of land owners I know are against fee hunting. We want the future generations to experience what we had. Congratulations on being succesful and can afford fee hunting, but how many of our North Dakota young people can afford this type of hunting. I do not think that we will be dragged into a Texas type of state, anyway we are glad you enjoy our state and look at some of the locals and put your self in their shoes when you come next season. Incidently I enjoyed your state and would of like to have done some fishing while there but didn't have the time.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

Mr. Northwind.. Glad to hear u have campfire stories and are finacinaly secure, so since u are both of these why havent u retired here in our great state? Can u please list the reasons why you chose to stay in Vermont ? Since you being as smart and educated and wise as you are why don't you make a good judgment and move here? Spend all your hard earned money in our great state and help the resource that us nodakers live for each and everyday?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I see more new people are coming to the site - I'd still encourage you to lurk awhile & try to go back & read - what most of us at this site believe in - then by all means try to enlighten us. There are way too many past subjects to start all over with for every new person who comes on board.

Thanks :-?


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

the way most of you's climbed on his back is enough to give anybody a bad taste in there mouth .lighten up


----------

